# Goodbye Maddie, play forever now sweetheart



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

cant accept we have lost our red and white girl (2 weeks ago), she had been troubled by Ataxia/rheumatism/argtritis for over 2 years but August 23rd she started collapsing, then couldnt get up, didnt eat or poo for 3 days by which time we had to give her rest, she did poo after the vet gave her the 1st injection and she fell asleep

with us 9 years, aged 11


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2021)

What a beautiful girl, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss.

Run free Maddie X


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss x hugs


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Saturday Tilly passed too

Glen May
Maddie August
Tilly February

we are truly broken


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Colliebarmy said:


> Saturday Tilly passed too
> 
> Glen May
> Maddie August
> ...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

So sorry for you loss


----------

